# My current kitchen knives



## 97knives (Oct 7, 2018)

Just a cheapie ESEE set that I’ve used the heck out of for the past 6 years, I think I paid $50 for the 4 piece set, German stainless steel that holds a really good edge. They’ve been discontinued now or I’d buy a few sets for backup.

I’ve assembled a set of Ontario Old Hickory pieces that I’ve been wanting to rotate into use, maybe soon


----------



## ecchef (Oct 7, 2018)

What about the other 93?


----------



## 97knives (Oct 7, 2018)

ecchef said:


> What about the other 93?





Mostly non kitchen variety, benchmade, spyderco, bark river, Busse kin


----------

